# Help with survey needed! (Merseyside, Wirral, North Wales, Cheshire preferable)



## mjacyna (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi,

I am currently writing a business plan for a dog day care and training centre that I would want to open up in the future. If I want it to happen sooner rather than later, I need to find out if there will be enough clients out there for me....

If anyone from around Liverpool, Oswestry, Chester would be willing to help out I would be very grateful! Of course anyone else is welcome to complete it too, since any answers are better than none!

Here is the link Market Research - Service Template Survey

Please help me out, it will mean the whole world to me!!


----------



## mjacyna (Jul 2, 2012)

I know that completing a survey is boring and nobody likes doing it, but it is the only way to see if what I want to do will be even possible! Please, it won't take you longer than a few minutes (just 10 Q)! 

I think that dogs in the UK deserve the same standard of care as the dogs in the USA, so having a real dog centre which gives the owner EVERYTHING they both need should be a hit, shouldn't it?? 

If you don't want to or can't complete the survey, at least write what you think here!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I've done it, but it wont be of any help for you, as i have absolutely no need for anyone to look after my dogs on a regular basis.


----------



## mjacyna (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you anyway! It's always a start! If you could spread the word however, so that more people would take part, it would be awesome^^ 

It wouldn't be just a day care tho, we would offer puppy classes and much more so I hope that anyone could find something useful there


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If you reposted this in dog chat, you'd have far greater feedback.


----------



## mjacyna (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh, thanks! Will do right now!


----------



## mjacyna (Jul 2, 2012)

Also, for anyone interested, I do have a FB page already on which I will be posting updates on how things are going and other interesting stuff! Just search for Go Play! Doggy Daycare and Training Centre


----------

